# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cfare mendoni për lakuriqësinë e femrave shqiptare?

## vesaaa

Lakuriqesia e Femrave ne Trojet Shqiptare ,mendoj se eshte ne nje Situatë te jashtezakonshme,ku qdo vlere dhe kulture qe ka mbajtur nje Femer Shqiptare me shekuj ,me keto pamje skandaloze qe dita dites i shofim te lëjne per te krijuar bindje negative ndaj femrave te tilla.

Nje Amerikan i cili punonte ne Kosovë ,thoshte per Femrat Kosovare te cilat ishin te zhveshura : *Ne Amerikë ,as Prostitutat nuk vishen keshtu !!*

Sot Veshja e Femrave  ne ambientet familjare,ne shkollë,ne rrugë dhe ne Punë ,nga ndonje Plazhë apo Pishinë nuk dallon fare,ku zhveshja e trupit ne keto dy lokacione mund te konsiderohet si diqka e zakontë,por e njejta veshje te behet edhe ne ambiente te tjera eshte absurde.

Nje fakt qe me ka brengosur eshte ,se kam krijuar bindjen se vetem tek ne eshte ky lloj fenomeni,sepse po te shofesh shtetet e tjere perendimore ,nuk e shef nje Lakuriqesi te tillë,e cila mbreteron tek ne.

Kam filluar te ia qaj hallin Meshkujve te sotit,per qdo sfidë te kesaj natyre te provokimeve te epsheve te tyre ,nga keto produkte mishi te expozuara  :ngerdheshje: 

*Qfar mendoni per kete fenomen,ku mendoni se qendron problemi dhe ku mendoni se eshte zgjidhja dhe a ju pengon nje dukuri e tillë ?*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Femra eshte me e bukur kur kanje fare feminiliteti e nuk vishet perhere si burre.
Dmth "lakuriqesia" si e quan ti duhet per te dalluar nje femer nga nje mashkull. 
Nuk me duket ndonje gje e jashtezakonshme e nuk me duket as alarmante. Ashtu i pelqen e s'ka asgje te keqe. 

Pse nuk hapim ndonjehere tema per te thene: heqim lakuriqesine e vishemi me atlete neper mbremje...:P Aman perhere te njejtat llafe; perhere perseriten tema te tilla, ose per tradhetine, ose sa lyhen, sa vishen e sa mendjelehta qenkan femrat shqipetare; pa pike respekti.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Vetem ketu ne shqiperi shohim hiret e nje femre si te jete ne nje pub ne nje restorant apo ne nje shkolle apo ne ndonje ambient tjeter publik.*

----------


## vesaaa

> Femra eshte me e bukur kur ka nje fare feminiliteti e nuk vishet perhere si burre.


Kur nje Vajz eshte e zhveshur ,qfar mendon ti ,duket me feministe apo Mashkullora??

----------


## Apollyon

> Kam filluar te ia qaj hallin Meshkujve te sotit,per qdo sfidë te kesaj natyre te provokimeve te epsheve te tyre ,nga keto produkte mishi te expozuara


Sikur te behet denimi per perdhunim 2 vjet.. nuk dalin me kto femra lakuriq!! Gjithsesi shum te poshtra tregohen, minifundi deri te b.ytha, skollatura e hapur fare gjoksi jashte.. eehh tundimet jan te forta, po ca ti besh!

----------


## Apollyon

> Femra eshte me e bukur kur kanje fare feminiliteti e nuk vishet perhere si burre.
> Dmth "lakuriqesia" si e quan ti duhet per te dalluar nje femer nga nje mashkull. 
> Nuk me duket ndonje gje e jashtezakonshme e nuk me duket as alarmante. Ashtu i pelqen e s'ka asgje te keqe. 
> 
> Pse nuk hapim ndonjehere tema per te thene: heqim lakuriqesine e vishemi me atlete neper mbremje...:P Aman perhere te njejtat llafe; perhere perseriten tema te tilla, ose per tradhetine, ose sa lyhen, sa vishen e sa mendjelehta qenkan femrat shqipetare; pa pike respekti.


E me aman se te them te drejten, me veshjen qe kan e ekzagjerojne. Nuk vishet perdite robi me minifunde e kanotiere gjoksi jashte, tolerohet fundjava, por jo e gjith java. Ska lezet ashu!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Sikur te behet denimi per perdhunim 2 vjet.. nuk dalin me kto femra lakuriq!! Gjithsesi shum te poshtra tregohen, minifundi deri te b.ytha, skollatura e hapur fare gjoksi jashte.. eehh tundimet jan te forta, po ca ti besh!


Shi kush flet, aman mer se 100 here kam degjuar qe ankoheni ju meshkujt e pastaj ne rruge vetem tek femrat qe kane nje fare veshje karakteristike (dmth te veshura me te shkurtra e gjera te hapura) ju shkojne syte. Asnje nuk ven re femrat normale, me atlete e me xhinse. Mohoje po deshe! E kot rreni qe mendojme kshu e flasim kshu, se flisni budallalleqe me shoket si per shaka, por nga ana tjeter ajo femer ju magjeps hehe :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Shi kush flet, aman mer se 100 here kam degjuar qe ankoheni ju meshkujt e pastaj ne rruge vetem tek femrat qe kane nje fare veshje karakteristike (dmth te veshura me te shkurtra e gjera te hapura) ju shkojne syte. Asnje nuk ven re femrat normale, me atlete e me xhinse. Mohoje po deshe! E kot rreni qe mendojme kshu e flasim kshu, se flisni budallalleqe me shoket si per shaka, por nga ana tjeter ajo femer ju magjeps hehe


Ne fundjave thashe qe tolerohet, jo gjith javen! Pastaj eshte normale qe ta terheq syrin nje femer lakuriq, ca thua ti!

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk e di, por une vetem ketu ne forum degjoj per femra shqipetare me "lakuriqesi" kaq alarmante. Une ne Shqiperi jam rritur e ne Shqiperi shkoj vit per vit. Nuk me shikon syri nje situate kaq te rende sa e beni edhe ju e pastaj vishet si vishet tjetri nje jete ka. Shumica e atyre qe vishen ashtu jane te vogla (adoleshente), nuk jane per t'u gjykuar kaq shume e kushdo i huaj qe s'i pelqen le te mbylli syte, mqs u skandalizoka kaq shume. Hej zot jo, cfare na degjojne syte:P

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Nuk e di, por une vetem ketu ne forum degjoj per femra shqipetare me "lakuriqesi" kaq alarmante. Une ne Shqiperi jam rritur e ne Shqiperi shkoj vit per vit. Nuk me shikon syri nje situate kaq te rende sa e beni edhe ju e pastaj vishet si vishet tjetri nje jete ka. Shumica e atyre qe vishen ashtu jane te vogla (adoleshente), nuk jane per t'u gjykuar kaq shume e kushdo i huaj qe s'i pelqen le te mbylli syte, mqs u skandalizoka kaq shume. Hej zot jo, cfare na degjojne syte:P



Paskemi shkuar ne periudha te ndryshme derman se une nuk i kam pare kaq te "Zakonshme" sa i ke pare ti.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

[era] mos ja fut kot, nuk eshe normale qe nje 15 vjecare te veshe minifund deri te prapanica, te lyhet si 30 vjecare, te veshe tanga edhe ti tregoje se ca ngjyre i ka. Rri tani.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Bo, lum si ju atehere. 

Aq kam qene edhe une, aq kan qene edhe shoqet e mija. S'kemi qene ndonjehere ashtu e as nuk shof ke me te vegjelit ashtu. Ndoshta do jete zona zona ky problem shqetesues :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maryp

o njerez po lerini te vishen si te duan femrat ore...

----------


## Qyfyre

> Bo, lum si ju atehere. 
> 
> Aq kam qene edhe une, aq kan qene edhe shoqet e mija. S'kemi qene ndonjehere ashtu e as nuk shof ke me te vegjelit ashtu. Ndoshta do jete zona zona ky problem shqetesues


Ke qënë 15 njëher e një kohë ti, nuk je sot.

----------


## Erlebnisse

qyqa pse mer kur kam lind une ne kohen e Noes xhanem :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

> qyqa pse mer kur kam lind une ne kohen e Noes xhanem


Se di tamam se kur, por ndryshojnë kohët. Nuk luajnë më me peta 15-vjeçaret  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

> Shi kush flet, aman mer se 100 here kam degjuar qe ankoheni ju meshkujt e pastaj ne rruge vetem tek femrat qe kane nje fare veshje karakteristike (dmth te veshura me te shkurtra e gjera te hapura) ju shkojne syte. Asnje nuk ven re femrat normale, me atlete e me xhinse. Mohoje po deshe! E kot rreni qe mendojme kshu e flasim kshu, se flisni budallalleqe me shoket si per shaka, por nga ana tjeter ajo femer ju magjeps hehe


Po vetëm për i gjo ua varin më shumë atyre me minifunde, se e dinë që mund ta marrin më kollaj nga ato.

----------


## Alienated

> ***
> Nje Amerikan i cili punonte ne Kosovë ,thoshte per Femrat Kosovare te cilat ishin te zhveshura : *Ne Amerikë ,as Prostitutat nuk vishen keshtu !!*
> ***


Eshte e cuditshme kjo qe ka cituar vesaaa, sepse te njejtat pershtypje me kane thene dhe mua, sidomos shtetas te huaj qe punonin ne Kosove. 

Hidhni nje sy video klipeve te "kengetareve" te reja, si ne Kosove e Maqedoni (ne nje mase me te madhe) poashtu edhe ne Shqiperi (me rralle). Aty e sheh realitetin LAKURIQ.

----------


## OPARI

na kane zili te huajte se femres shqiptare i zien gjaku

----------


## Zombi

Skandaloze!!! U prish dynaja, erdhi kiameti, apokalipsa, s'ka me ardhmeri. Quani si te doni ta quani. Lerini vajzat e reja te shijojne jeten dhe te bukuren. Kjo moshe dhe deshire nuk kthehet me. Habitem qe ne njerezit, jemi aq shume te prirur per te kufuziar veten, per ti vene zinxhire cdo gjeje qe na pelqen. Ne te gjithe kemi lindur lakuriq, ishin kushtet klimatike te jetes qe bene njeriun te vishet. Pastaj, nga na dolen disa regulla se disa pjese te trupit duhet mbuluar? C'bukuri ka veshi e hunda or aman qe i leme te zbuluar.

----------

